# Mablethorpe @ GRANGE LEISURE PARK, MABLETHORPE



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at GRANGE LEISURE PARK, MABLETHORPE in Mablethorpe, lincolnshire starting 24/03/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=481

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

We don't seem to have any interest in this rally so far  and I do need at least 10 vans to attend to get it at the price advertised.

If no interest by the end of February then I will have to cancel it  

So come lets be having a few of you joining us there please, its a nice quite site for those of you that like relaxing fishing and golf and nice dog walks and only a mile and a half into Mablethorpe where there are plenty of shops and pubs



Jacquie


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

This isn't far from us but not sure when the kids break up for Easter. I suspect it's too early. I will check it out on Tuesday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody coming then :?: :?: :?: shall I cancel it :?: the site are holding 15 pitches for us and their usual price is £17 a night so they have given us a good discount at £12 per night including electric on hard standing pitches. 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This rally has now been *CANCELLED* due to no interest

Jacquie


----------

